# Gilde / Stammgruppe oder einfach drauf ?



## Sagardo (5. August 2007)

Ich frage mich , wie ihr euch den Start von Warhammer vorstellt und ob ihr euch schon gedanken gemacht habt, wie auf welche Art ihr die Gemeinschaft erleben wollt.


----------



## Hammerschild (5. August 2007)

Also .. beim Start von Warhammer werde ich meinen Zwergen erstmal das Startgebiet erkunden lassen. Während der Zeit wird sich schon unsere Gildenleitung bei mir melden und mich inviten. Dann, nachdem ich die ersten Aufgaben erledigt habe und mich stark genug fühle um lange Wege zu reisen - werde ich mich in den Imperiumsbereich begeben, wo ich dann zu meinen Gildenkollegen stossen werde.

Aber so wolltest du es wahrscheinlich gar nicht wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Hab mal 20 Mann Gilde angekreuzt ... sind momentan noch weniger als 20 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (5. August 2007)

Na hier ist aber nicht so viel los ^^ 
Ich habe die Umfrage hier eine Stunde vor der bei Gamona gestellt.

Interessant finde ich allerdings, dass schon einer als Random bleiben möchte.
Ob das mit dem WOW-Gen zusammenhängt ?
Oder ob das einfach nur Zufall ist ?


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (5. August 2007)

Also ich denke ich werde es wie Hammerschild machen, erstmal alles im Startgebiet entdecken und dann mir eine kleine 20Mann gilde suchen!


----------



## Otty Peek (6. August 2007)

Wie wärs mit einer Buffed-W.A.R-Gilde?^^


----------



## Zauma (6. August 2007)

Ich habe nicht mitgestimmt. Bei mir wird es eben drauf ankommen, ob meine Gilde den Sprung zu WAR mitmacht oder bei WoW bleibt. Falls sie nicht zu WAR kommen, werde ich es mir nur mal ansehen. In eine neue Gilde oder so möchte ich im Moment noch nicht. Kommt aber drauf an, wie es überhaupt wird.


----------



## xashija (7. August 2007)

Otty schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit einer Buffed-W.A.R-Gilde?^^


 da wär ich dabei ^^
also hab mal random/einzelspieler gevotet weil cih immoment einfach niemanden kenne der auch nen beta-key hat mit dem ich zusammenspielen könnte. und in wildfremde gilden geh cih sehr ungern, kenne lieber ein zwei nette leute aus einer gilde bevor ich einer beitrete 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hammerschild (7. August 2007)

xashija schrieb:


> da wär ich dabei ^^
> also hab mal random/einzelspieler gevotet weil cih immoment einfach niemanden kenne der auch nen beta-key hat mit dem ich zusammenspielen könnte. und in wildfremde gilden geh cih sehr ungern, kenne lieber ein zwei nette leute aus einer gilde bevor ich einer beitrete
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich kenne einen der nen Betakey hat und fleissig am testen ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leider hat GOA meinen KEY (welchen ich hier bei buffed gewonnen habe) bisher nicht aktiviert   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten würde ich gerne in der Beta mit dir auf Fehlerjagd gehen ....


----------



## Arundil (8. August 2007)

Hammerschild schrieb:


> Ich kenne einen der nen Betakey hat und fleissig am testen ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wer würde das nicht gerne mein lieber Freund! Ich denke alle warten sehnsüchtig danach der Auserkohrene zu sein^^ ,   aber das sie deinen Key noch nicht aktiviert haben finde ich als unverschämt....,

Einen Zwerg sollte man nich warten lassen, sonst bekommt man bei der Ankunft eine Axt entgegen!


----------



## Arundil (8. August 2007)

Otty schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit einer Buffed-W.A.R-Gilde?^^





Ist zwar eine gute Idee aber ich werde weiterhin Eisensturm anführen und auch in War uns niedersetzten!


----------



## Arduel (8. August 2007)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Ich frage mich , wie ihr euch den Start von Warhammer vorstellt und ob ihr euch schon gedanken gemacht habt, wie auf welche Art ihr die Gemeinschaft erleben wollt.




Mein Masterplan:

Chaosmarauder bauen ---> Gilde gründen (ne schöne kleine mit ausgesuchten, netten Membern...) ---> Ordnung verhauen.


----------



## nachtgang (9. August 2007)

hauptsach die leute sind nett.wenns keine gibt,gibts auch keinen gildenbeitritt.hängt also von der gemeinschaft ab,was ich mache..hoff das in der beta nicht nur hardcoreler rumhüppen


----------



## Arundil (9. August 2007)

nachtgang schrieb:


> hauptsach die leute sind nett.wenns keine gibt,gibts auch keinen gildenbeitritt.hängt also von der gemeinschaft ab,was ich mache..hoff das in der beta nicht nur hardcoreler rumhüppen



oh ein casual player würde mich freuen wenn du dich uns anschließen würdest leider ist im moment die homepage in bau also kann sicher keiner anmelden, falls du interesse hast an unsere Seite als Zwerg bzw Mensch zu schlachten meldet euch doch bei mir ! (per msg)


----------



## nachtgang (9. August 2007)

ja gerne,aber brauch halt auch erst die keyfreischaltung...wir sehn uns! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (10. August 2007)

nachtgang schrieb:


> hauptsach die leute sind nett.wenns keine gibt,gibts auch keinen gildenbeitritt.hängt also von der gemeinschaft ab,was ich mache..hoff das in der beta nicht nur hardcoreler rumhüppen




Ich darf hier bestimmt mal Sterntaler zitieren 

"Die wahre Qualität eines Testers zeigt sich erst in der jeweiligen Beta. Und dort werden - wie hier schon angesprochen - alle Arten von Spielern benötigt; die Powergamer, die schon seit 10 Jahren MMOs zocken ebenso wie die Neueinsteiger, die sich für das Spiel interessieren und dafür das erste Mal die Hand auf eine Maus legen."


----------



## Jqe (25. August 2007)

Bei ner buffed Gilde wäre ich sofort dabei wäre lustig wenn auch die Redaktöre in soner Gilde wären und könnten mit ihren Fans herumlaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paymakalir (28. August 2007)

Ich werde erstmal alleine loslegen. Ich denke, dass sich dann schon was im Spiel finden wird. Und wenn nicht, dann mach ich halt allein weiter.
Früher oder später werden sich schon ein paar Leute finden mit denen es Spass macht zu spielen und mit denen man dann in eine Gilde kann.


----------



## colamix (30. August 2007)

ich werd wies ausschaut ne eigene gilde gründen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit haufen wowlern und rl kumpels


----------



## Lichthueter (30. August 2007)

Ich werd mir irgendwann ne nette Sippe mit ca. 20 gerne auch mehr (AKTIVEN) Spielern suchen. Bin zwar relativ neu hier, hab aber aus LOTRO schon recht viel erfahrung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## colamix (30. August 2007)

Lichthueter schrieb:


> Ich werd mir irgendwann ne nette Sippe mit ca. 20 gerne auch mehr (AKTIVEN) Spielern suchen. Bin zwar relativ neu hier, hab aber aus LOTRO schon recht viel erfahrung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oO das spiel gibts seit ein paar monaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich denke viele leute werden erstma dumm schauen wenn die ganzen alten zocker kommen die schon daoc oder wow lange zocken ^^ sieht man ja in den vids, wenn im interface  1 2 3 4 usw steht drücken die das mit maus anstatt der tastatur ..... naja das erleichtert das lvling für manche leute extrem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 freu mich schon solche leute auseinander zu nehmen


----------



## Lichthueter (30. August 2007)

Ich hab mir das Spiel gleich am 1. Tag gekauft... Ein paar monate reichen ja auch um etwas mehr als die basic´s mit zukriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamby (7. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin stolzes Mitglied der Gilde Galladoria. Wir sind eine kleine Gilde aus ungefähr 30 Mitgliedern und legen viel wert auf ein Familiäres zusammenspiel. Wir sind auch im UCP vertreten und so hab ich immer Leute für eine Stammgruppe oder überhaupt eine Gruppe zusammen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murlokk (7. Oktober 2007)

Ich werde bei Release einfach drauflos spielen, meinen Erfahrungen nach trifft man beim lvln immer irgendjemanden zu dem man irgendwann in die Gilde geht weil alle so nett sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (7. Oktober 2007)

> Ob das mit dem WOW-Gen zusammenhängt ?



Wo erreichst du denn in WoW etwas alleine? Raids? BGs? Arena? Ist nicht.

Ich werde wohl erstmal leveln und mir dann währenddessen ne Gilde suchen, in der nette Leute sind die ich schon vom Leveln her kenne.


----------



## Sagardo (7. Oktober 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Wo erreichst du denn in WoW etwas alleine? Raids? BGs? Arena? Ist nicht.



Naja wo ist denn von Level 1-69 Raids, Arena oder sinnvolles BG ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anàkin (7. Oktober 2007)

Mal ne kurze frage: Kostet WAR so wie WoW monatlich? Wenn ja, wie viel?

mfg Anàkin


----------



## Gartarus (7. Oktober 2007)

Mir fällt eine Auswahl: "Ich will in eine ProGamer Gilde" den das habe ich über kurz oder lang vor. Kleien bzw. Grosse Gilden sind zwar schön und gut aber es macht mir keinen Spass wenn die weniger Reaktionsvermögen haben als eine Erdnuss, wie es oft in WoW war und ist. Natürlich steht bei mir der Spielspass im Vordergrund deswegen nehme ich ein paar Gildenkollegen in die weiten des WAR-Universums mit.

MfG
Garta


----------



## Darkmilka (8. Oktober 2007)

Man muss erstmal sehen wie sich das entwickelt und wenn man (mit Freunden oder alleine) keine Gildenabsicht hat wird man wohl in ner Inze oder nem Bg nette Leute finden und die drauf ansprechen.
Ideal wären 20-60 aktive Spieler, sind ja immer nur von 60 ca 10 online und das is schon viel.


----------



## Dragorius (8. Oktober 2007)

colamix schrieb:


> oO das spiel gibts seit ein paar monaten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da ich auch einer dieser langsamen spieler bin die gerne mit maus und nicht mit tastatur spielen könnte ich ja fast angst bekommen. aber selbst warhammer online lässt sich komplett ohne pvp spielen. man kommt zwar mit einem mix aus pvp und pve schneller vorran und die pvp zonen werden mit steigendem levelbereich auch immer mehr. wenn ich das video richtig in erinnerung habe gab es im startgebiet grademal eine pvp zone und im highendgebiet grade mal 1-2 pvp freie gebiete ^^. aber es geht trotzdem von a-z ohne pvp.


----------



## Sagardo (8. Oktober 2007)

Dragorius schrieb:


> da ich auch einer dieser langsamen spieler bin die gerne mit maus und nicht mit tastatur spielen könnte ich ja fast angst bekommen. aber selbst warhammer online lässt sich komplett ohne pvp spielen. man kommt zwar mit einem mix aus pvp und pve schneller vorran und die pvp zonen werden mit steigendem levelbereich auch immer mehr. wenn ich das video richtig in erinnerung habe gab es im startgebiet grademal eine pvp zone und im highendgebiet grade mal 1-2 pvp freie gebiete ^^. aber es geht trotzdem von a-z ohne pvp.



Richtig , so habe ich es auch verstanden.
man kann auch mit PVE-Quest in das PVP eingreifen.
Also muss man nicht wie bei WOW nebeneinander spielen , sondern kann miteinander spielen...


----------



## Lilo07 (8. Oktober 2007)

Anàkin schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze frage: Kostet WAR so wie WoW monatlich? Wenn ja, wie viel?
> 
> mfg Anàkin



WAR wird scheinbar auch so um die 10-14 euro kosten, genaueres ist noch nicht bekannt, naja dauert ja au noch um die 4monate bis es rauskommt.


Ich mag große Gilden, mit netten Spielern, die einen akzeptieren, auch wenn man nur ein "Kiddy" ist.
Da findet man schnell Leute zum questen oder um der Ordnung eins aufs Mowl zu geben.

Lilo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (8. Oktober 2007)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Naja wo ist denn von Level 1-69 Raids, Arena oder sinnvolles BG ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mir gings eher darum, dass du die Person, die lieber alleine spielt, mit einem WoW-Spieler in Verbindung brachtest. Und in WoW erreichst du ohne andere Spieler leider garnichts bzw. siehst kaum was vom Inhalt.


----------



## Eastwood (9. Oktober 2007)

colamix schrieb:


> oO das spiel gibts seit ein paar monaten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, prima. Genau solche Leute wie Du sorgen dafür, daß mir vieles an WoW auf die Nerven geht und daß ich jetzt befürchten muß, daß einiges auch in WAR nicht anders werden wird.

Es ist halt schade, daß man offensichtlich E-Sports betreiben muß, um halbwegs Land zu sehen - und daß es Leute gibt, die jetzt schon in lautstarker Vorfreude den "Ichkannleidernichtjedenabendvon18-24uhrundspieleeinfachnurausspaßanderfreude-Spielern" gedanklich in den A**** treten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rock on, Dude!


----------



## Sagardo (14. Oktober 2007)

Eastwood schrieb:


> Ja, prima. Genau solche Leute wie Du sorgen dafür, daß mir vieles an WoW auf die Nerven geht und daß ich jetzt befürchten muß, daß einiges auch in WAR nicht anders werden wird.
> 
> Es ist halt schade, daß man offensichtlich E-Sports betreiben muß, um halbwegs Land zu sehen - und daß es Leute gibt, die jetzt schon in lautstarker Vorfreude den "Ichkannleidernichtjedenabendvon18-24uhrundspieleeinfachnurausspaßanderfreude-Spielern" gedanklich in den A**** treten.
> 
> ...




Keine Sorge , es wird auch gute Spieler auf deienr Seite geben und die werden mit dir zusammenspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also lerne von ihnen und unterstütze sie, dann wirst du genug Spaß haben =)



> sieht man ja in den vids, wenn im interface 1 2 3 4 usw steht drücken die das mit maus anstatt der tastatur




naja ich kenne dieses 1 2 3 4 eigentlich eher als Macro , welches dafür sorgt, dass man mit druck auf das Macro ein Ziel assistet. (Für WOWler/exWowler "f" drücken)
Und die Zahlen stehen dann für einzelne Mitglieder der Gruppe , dann kommt im Kampf die Ansage "1" , wenn der Spieler mit der Zahl "1" den Supporter hat, damit alle anderen schnell die "1" drücken und kurz Maximalen Damage auf das Ziel bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das nennt sich dann Assist oder mit Nahkämpfer nennt man es dann "Assisttrain" =)

Abschließend kann man wohl sagen, es gibt immer einen besseren, aber das ist auch gut so.


----------



## El Pistolero (14. Oktober 2007)

Also ich werde zuerst nur mit nem Kumpel spielen. Wenn wir dann ne nette kleine Gilde finden, wäre das natürlich prima und diese kann später dann natürlich auch wachsen.


----------

